
Characterizing people as non-linear 1st-order components in software development - dwaltrip
https://ameyakarve.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/characterizing-people-as-non-linear-1st-order-components-in-software-development-cockburn-us/
======
dwaltrip
I found this wonderful article linked in a comment by ploxiln last year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893006))
and thought it was worth sharing. It was written in 2000 but seems as relevant
as ever.

